# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Công ty game mobile Hàn Quốc "bị ép" sát nhập để cạnh tranh

## seotheanhgroup

Trong năm vừa qua, thị trường game mobile Hàn Quốc đã chứng kiến vài thương phụ mua lại và sát nhập của những tên tuổi lớn. Bao gồm CJ Netmarble và CJ Games kết hợp lại để thành lập Netmarble Games Corporation; Gamevil mua lại Com2uS ở cuối năm 2013. Trong khi không phải là một công ty game truyền thống nhưng khả năng phân phối game tới một lượng lớn người chơi mà Kakao cũng đã sát nhập với Daum.
Với sự canh tranh ngày càng tăng từ cả thị trường nội địa Hàn Quốc và những nước hàng xóm ở Châu Á, các nhà phát hành game xứ kim chi đang bị buộc phải sát cánh lại với nhau để giữ vững tăng trưởng. Họ cũng đang phải phụ thuộc nhiều hơn và những ứng dụng xã hội trên di động để ổn định lượng người chơi thay vì các phương thức quảng cáo truyền thống. Dường như mọi người đang trở nên quá bận rộn với chiếc điện thoại của mình và không còn quan tâm tới các tấm biển quảng cáo ở nơi công cộng như bến xe hay bến tàu điện ngầm nữa.

Top công ty có doanh thu game mobile cao nhất Hàn Quốc trong tháng 9/2014 theo App Annie


Theo như báo cáo mới từ cơ sở App Annie, các vụ sát nhập trên đang bắt đầu mang lại thành quả, đặc biệt là nhìn vào bảng xếp hạng top doanh thu hồi tháng 9 vừa qua. Một vài game trong top đầu đã đạt được thành công lớn qua những thương vụ đình đám thời gian qua.
Một ví dụ điển hình có thể kể đến Gamevil mua lại Com2uS. Việc kết hợp thế mạnh của cả hai công ty đã tạo lực đẩy lớn giúp sản phẩm Summoners War leo top nhanh chóng kể từ thời điểm chính thức phát hành từ tháng 4. Bên cạnh đó, Netmarble Games Corporation cũng đang dẫn đầu top công ty có doanh thu cao nhấp, sở hữu 3 trong top 10 game mobile hàng đầu tháng 9 tại Hàn Quốc trên cả hệ thống iOS và Android.

Top ứng dụng có doanh thu cao nhất Hàn Quốc trong tháng 9/2014 theo App Annie


Với mức độ cạnh tranh quyết liệt trong bản xếp hạng doanh thu game mobile tại Hàn Quốc, bản báo cáo của App Annie cũng chia sẻ rằng thị trường game mobile Hàn Quốc là một trong những thị trường có độ cạnh tranh kinh khủng nhất trên thế giới. Thậm chí, thị trường game online PC truyền thống ở nước này còn dễ dự đoán hơn rất nhiều.
Để thích ứng với tình cảnh đó, các công ty đang gia tăng sức mạnh của các ứng dụng xã hội ví như nền tảng KakaoGames của KakaoTalk nhằm giúp người chơi tìm kiếm game dễ dàng hơn.
>>*World of Warcraft - vua MMORPG sẽ còn tồn tại đến năm 2024*

----------

